# Pantera



## wackymack (Aug 8, 2008)

it would be nice if they came out with a new album,but the only guitarist that could match and replace dimebag would be zakk wylde.he is an amazing guitarist,he could pull it off if that would ever happen.i dought it but it would be nice to see.

i dont think vinny will ever talk to phil again

heres some cool vids
YouTube - Pantera-Walk
YouTube - Pantera - Mouth for War
YouTube - Zakk wylde - 'farewell ballad'

and finally the ultimate tribute to another guitarist a tribute to dime from zakk
YouTube - Black Label Society- In This River


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 8, 2008)

I kind of liked Reinventing The Steel... Other than that, I only liked Far Beyond Driven, which is a specfuckingtacular album...


----------



## PETE247 (Aug 8, 2008)

My favorite album is prob far beyond driven...But yes it would be nice if they put out a new album...I just hope they dont pull a metallica and go soft on us.....


----------



## wackymack (Aug 8, 2008)

metallica will make a comeback and get there act together.

acdc is droppin a new album in a month or so and goin on tour 



add more vids of pantera,and or zakk doin his shit.

all is welcome 

all is good


----------



## kasuhit (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xmWDC1pTiw&NR=1
YouTube - pantera-domination

always my fav song

oh and how can you forget FUCKING HOSTILE >=(
YouTube - Pantera - Fucking Hostile

vulgar and cowboys from hell were my favorite albums


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 9, 2008)

5 posts here, and 20billion Lil Wayne posts... How sad?


----------



## kasuhit (Aug 9, 2008)

+ rep for that ^

when I was 16 I wanted my guitar to sound just like dimbag's lolololz, he had just such an awesome sound!

also I think phil is a rather shady character, didn't he threatin to kill dime or shit like that?


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 9, 2008)

I got to see Damageplan a few months before Dime's death outstanding. I also seen BLS last year equally amazing.


YouTube - Dimebag Darrell Guitar Clinic


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 9, 2008)

I mostly listen to rap these days but in my teen years I saw pantera 4 times in San Antonio. Even saw them at the Live Oak civic center which is a fairly small place for a concert, tiny for Pantera's status at the time. They had bad ass shows. I still have all their albums and occasionally listen to them.


----------



## airman (Aug 10, 2008)

My first concert when I was 13 was Pantera and White Zombie at Red Rocks. Ever since then I was hooked. I have seen them about 11 times and every time was better than the last until phil started to get shady. I even have a dimebag tat.


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 10, 2008)

R.i.p dimebag darrell


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 11, 2008)

airman said:


> My first concert when I was 13 was Pantera and White Zombie at Red Rocks. Ever since then I was hooked. I have seen them about 11 times and every time was better than the last until phil started to get shady. I even have a dimebag tat.


wow, my first concert was the same. the deftones opening for white zombie/pantera. I can't remember how old I was then, close to 13 though, I'm 26 now. I went to the concert to see white zombie, which was my favorite band at the time, ended up getting into older panteras older catalogue (vulgar display of power and cowboys from hell were my favorites). I still listen to pantera ocassionally, not white zombie much (although the album before astro creep is awesome).


----------



## sidngroovennude (Aug 11, 2008)

outta the darkness and into the light sparks fly everwhere insite from my double barrel 12 guage...


----------



## overfiend (Aug 11, 2008)

dimebag in my opinion was one of the last great guitar players. not many players have the passion this guy had


----------



## wackymack (Aug 11, 2008)

overfiend said:


> dimebag in my opinion was one of the last great guitar players. not many players have the passion this guy had


you nailed it


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 11, 2008)

somewhere in my boxes of lifetime moving I have an orange pick I caught when dimebag was throwing them into the crowd. Pantera's shows were some of the best I saw .... the pit at their shows were CRAZY


----------



## airman (Aug 11, 2008)

QuantumFizz said:


> wow, my first concert was the same. the deftones opening for white zombie/pantera. I can't remember how old I was then, close to 13 though, I'm 26 now. I went to the concert to see white zombie, which was my favorite band at the time, ended up getting into older panteras older catalogue (vulgar display of power and cowboys from hell were my favorites). I still listen to pantera ocassionally, not white zombie much (although the album before astro creep is awesome).


I missed the Deftones by one date. I was pissed! Instead eye hate god opened the show. They pretty much sucked.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 12, 2008)

havnt the other members or the lead vocalist (i forget which) formed the band DOWN?

Down (band - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Official Down


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 12, 2008)

Rex(Bass) & Phil (Vocals) are in Down. Phil has been in it since the start in the early 90's. Rex joined later.


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 15, 2008)

Down = boring.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 15, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> Down = boring.


yer they didnt really do anything for me. were just like... yeah ok. didnt catch my attention as much as pantera did. listened to them twice i think.


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 15, 2008)

I like Nola the first Down album. The other two not so much .. actually the last one kinda sucked. I started listening to them because of Corrosion of Conformity & Crowbar not really Phil.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 15, 2008)

coc great band


----------

